# Remove firmware lock for 75 kWh battery



## Nick V (Feb 5, 2021)

I have a model S 60 with a 75 kWh battery and I recently found out that Tesla revoked the option to unlock the full potential of the battery. I bought the car because I knew I had the option to remove this firmware limitation but for some weird reason it is not avsilable any more. I wonder if there some way to remove this stupid firmware lock. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Not sure, but I expect that those who paid more $$$ for it hope that you don't get it for free.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nick V said:


> I have a model S 60 with a 75 kWh battery and I recently found out that Tesla revoked the option to unlock the full potential of the battery.


How did you find this out?
Have you tried calling Tesla?


----------



## Nick V (Feb 5, 2021)

I searched on it and it seems the option has been removed from the app. I also called Tesla customer service in Sweden and they could not tell me if it was still possible to unlock.


----------



## Nick V (Feb 5, 2021)

Is there any firmware expert on this forum? I would like to get in touch. Thanks!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The only thing I can think of is call Tesla. They might sell it off-menu, or maybe they don't sell it because it should be unlocked already, and they'll fix that.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

It seems that Tesla’s preferred method of communication is by scheduling service appointments. I would suggest to schedule an appointment....it looks like they have recently added subcategories under the general topics, and I don’t see any appropriate listing under Software, Battery or Upgrades. I think I would just choose Other and request the unlock. You will then get a definitive answer on whether it is still being done by Tesla.


----------



## Nick V (Feb 5, 2021)

Ok thanks. I guess I have to book an appontment...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I can't see why Tesla would remove the ability to make more money with essentially zero effort. Hoping this is just a mixup. Good luck!


----------

